# Continued Blues Covid Email Thread



## NorCalDad (Sep 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> No, there is no misunderstanding. His comment calling trump xenophobic was on the same day trump put travel restrictions on Chinese nationals. He can spin in all he wants, but that is more than just a coincidence.
> 
> Salt deductions upset wealthier California's. Dont forget he doubled the standard deductions. For most americans, doubling the standard deductions are greater than itemized deductions. You would think democrats would be happier about those changes. Unless you just like the government taking your money. In that case you can donate your money just lile the president donates his salary every quarter.
> 
> ...


Brought this over to OT2.

I see, so there's nothing in that factcheck.org link of worth? Is that because you have sources that conflict with it, you distrust factcheck.org, or something else? Curious, if this information was posted on a site of your liking, would that change how you ingest the information?

Your McCain comment is interesting. It sounds like you're not as mad about what Trump said because of McCain's failed marriage with his first wife. This begs the question, how do you apply this mindset when looking at Trump's failed marriages and the controversies there? Also, I'm curious about your thoughts on Bush Jr., and other prominent republicans not supporting Trump. What are your thought's there? I guess even bigger picture, do you think the GOP has changed since the 80s (I'm old enough to remember those days)? 

To continue on the Military thread. How about his comments around Americans losing their lives in war as being "losers"? Or how he dodged the draft? Or Trump knowing about Russian bounties to kill Americans in Afghanistan?

You don't have to look too hard or far to find numerous sexist and racist quotes made by Trump over the years. The "grab them by the #@@#" one is probably the most memorable one. Based on your comment it sounds like that you wouldn't begrudge someone voting for Biden if they agree with his policies. 

I'm surprised about the SALT tax deduction not being an issue for most folks in California. Orange County's median home price is around $780k. Seems like a lot of people go over that 10k pretty fast. Based on your comment, is it fair to say that you think the wealthy should pay higher taxes?

And so I'm super clear here, you don't think Trump has made any mistakes with handling the pandemic? I'm curious, do you think Trump has made any mistakes at all during his tenure as President? 

Thanks again for this conversation.  You've piqued my curiosity as I want to better understand the mindset of a Trump supporter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Brought this over to OT2.
> 
> I see, so there's nothing in that factcheck.org link of worth? Is that because you have sources that conflict with it, you distrust factcheck.org, or something else? Curious, if this information was posted on a site of your liking, would that change how you ingest the information?
> 
> ...


Any actual source on Trump calling military losers?
Fake News.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 24, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Brought this over to OT2.
> 
> I see, so there's nothing in that factcheck.org link of worth? Is that because you have sources that conflict with it, you distrust factcheck.org, or something else? Curious, if this information was posted on a site of your liking, would that change how you ingest the information?
> 
> ...


didnt Biden call trump xenophobic on the same day he restricted travel from china?  its not a coincidence.  fact check can say its false because biden didnt directly call out the travel restrictions but that was the big news that day.  its obvious what he was talking about. agree to disagree.

Ill be the first to say that trump says things without thinking.  I dont necessarily like trump as a person either.  I care about policies.  No person is perfect, but there is such a thing as bad policies and the left tends to push a lot of them.  So once again, i dont vote for the person, i vote for the policies because words are cheap.

i never heard him say soldiers were losers.  is this one of the anonymous sources that the media like to push when there is no evidence?  I may be wrong, so please show me the clip of him saying this.

as far as tax deductions, im saying the tax reform helped a majority of americans.  the standard deduction and lower income tax rate at every bracket alone makes up for getting rid of SALT. disagree?

Im sure trump makes mistakes all the time in life.  Hes human.  but as far as the handling of the pandemic, his has actions have been far more beneficial than what the left would have done at the time.  Do you deny pelosi, deblasio, even our expert fauci were saying the covid issue was not that bad weeks after trump restricted travel and created the coronavirus task force?  To say trump was weak on his actions after the fact is unfair when you know the left and their leadership was saying it was a non issue.


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> didnt Biden call trump xenophobic on the same day he restricted travel from china?  its not a coincidence.  fact check can say its false because biden didnt directly call out the travel restrictions but that was the big news that day.  its obvious what he was talking about. agree to disagree.
> 
> Ill be the first to say that trump says things without thinking.  I dont necessarily like trump as a person either.  I care about policies.  No person is perfect, but there is such a thing as bad policies and the left tends to push a lot of them.  So once again, i dont vote for the person, i vote for the policies because words are cheap.
> 
> ...


Actually it's my understanding that it wasn't the same day that Biden used the word "xenophobic". It was the day after. This was also around the time that Trump was pushing "Chinese Virus". Do you think it's possible that is what Biden was addressing?

This is a pretty fair summary in regards to Trump's derogatory remarks against our military:









						Did Trump call US war dead "losers" and "suckers"? The controversy, explained.
					

It’s the word of a lot of trustworthy reporters relaying what unnamed people are saying against the word of untrustworthy people being open about where they stand.




					www.vox.com
				




There is no physical evidence though, so maybe the jury is still out on this one.

In regards to the tax cuts, if I didn't have three kids my taxes would've definitely gone up due to the SALT tax deduction limits. This is a pretty good summary of the impact of the tax cuts:









						After 2 Years, Trump Tax Cuts Have Failed To Deliver On GOP's Promises
					

The president said it would be "rocket fuel for our economy," but the Republican tax cut passed in 2017 did not pay for itself as promised — nor did it deliver a sustained boost to growth.




					www.npr.org
				




I don't believe Fauci said that in late February. Here's a good resource that covers this in more detail:









						PolitiFact - Tweet amplified by Trump misleads on Fauci’s late-February advice
					

President Donald Trump raised eyebrows April 12 when he retweeted a supporter who had used the hashtag #FireFauci, a ref




					www.politifact.com
				




For what it's worth, I have similar gripes with Pelosi. Can you help me understand why your frustration with her isn't equally, if not more so, applied to Trump?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 24, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Actually it's my understanding that it wasn't the same day that Biden used the word "xenophobic". It was the day after. This was also around the time that Trump was pushing "Chinese Virus". Do you think it's possible that is what Biden was addressing?
> 
> This is a pretty fair summary in regards to Trump's derogatory remarks against our military:
> 
> ...


Are we are arguing what is considered late Feb? Is that what we are fact checking? Feb 18.













						Top disease official: Risk of coronavirus in USA is 'minuscule'; skip mask and wash hands
					

Should I wear a mask? The U.S. infectious disease chief says no: "In the U.S. there is absolutely no reason whatsoever to wear a mask right now."



					www.usatoday.com
				




Here's the media calling covid Chinese/wuhan coronavirus:






Correct me if I'm wrong, but trump started getting heat for saying Chinese virus in march. He restricted travel in january, biden called him xenophobic less than a day later.

Once again, I dont care about anonymous sources. Give me hard facts.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 24, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Actually it's my understanding that it wasn't the same day that Biden used the word "xenophobic". It was the day after. This was also around the time that Trump was pushing "Chinese Virus". Do you think it's possible that is what Biden was addressing?
> 
> This is a pretty fair summary in regards to Trump's derogatory remarks against our military:
> 
> ...


As far as taxes, that article conveniently left out most americans pay less taxes then before the tax reform. If you want to argue that most of the tax saving was from the rich that would be common sense since they pay significantly more in taxes. Do you disagree that most people paid less taxes then before the tax reform?


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Brought this over to OT2.
> 
> I see, so there's nothing in that factcheck.org link of worth? Is that because you have sources that conflict with it, you distrust factcheck.org, or something else? Curious, if this information was posted on a site of your liking, would that change how you ingest the information?
> 
> ...



*It's NOT the mind of a Conservative who happens to support the current occupant*
*of the WhiteHouse........
We ALL know his faults, none of which disqualifies him from doing a Damn Good Job
while occupying the White House.....

It's the Rabid Hostility You and Yours have held against him since he came down that*
*escalator.....You can deny what I am about to pin on all of you, but the TRUTH hurts.....

IT'S YOUR SICK DERANGED MINDSET THAT HAS INFECTED THE DUMBED DOWN *
*YOUTH THAT YOU AND YOURS ARE EXPLOITING, HE HAS GOT MORE ACCOMPLISHED *
*IN FOUR YEARS THAN THE LAST FOUR SITTING PRESIDENTS COMBINED......

YOU CANNOT STAND THE FACT THAT CHINA IS THE REAL CULPRIT HERE AND *
*YOU'VE ALL BEEN PLAYED REAL HARD......
THE CCP HAVE ONE GOAL ....WORLD DOMINATION THRU MONETARY CONTROL
BY BECOMING THE GLOBAL FINANCIAL STANDARD.....TRUMP THREW A WRENCH
IN THEIR PLAN WITH THE TARIFF'S AND BRINGING MANUFACTURING BACK TO
AMERICA'S SOIL........JUST LOOK AT THE LONG LIST OF AMERICAN POLITICIANS
WHO ARE COMPROMISED THRU CHINA FINANCIAL INVOLVEMENT......*
*THUS THE CCP/DNC CAME UP WITH THIS COVID-19 CRAP TO COLLAPSE THE AMERICAN ECONOMY*
*WHICH IT DID, BUT IT IS NOW ABOUT RIGHT BACK WHERE IT WAS....AND BEFORE THE ELECTION....

CHINA CROOKS POSING AS AMERICAN POLITICIANS AND.....*
*A WHOLE SHIT LOAD OF THEM ARE RIGHT HERE IN CALIFORNIA....

GAVIN NEWSOM*
*DIANE FEINSTEIN
NANCY PELOSI
TED LIU
ERIC SWALLWELL
ERIC GARCETTI
ADAM SCHIFF
AND 
ON *
*AND ON............. 


YOUR WHOLE COMMENTARY IS " LIBERAL " TALKING POINTS....
LIKE STRAIGHT OUT OF THEIR PLAYBOOK....*


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> As far as taxes, that article conveniently left out most americans pay less taxes then before the tax reform. If you want to argue that most of the tax saving was from the rich that would be common sense since they pay significantly more in taxes. Do you disagree that most people paid less taxes then before the tax reform?


I have no idea, but there was this from the article:

"Even though experts say most workers did get a bump in their take-home pay, it was largely invisible to many taxpayers. Only about 14% of those surveyed by Gallup believe their taxes went down."

I know my taxes stayed flat and we're not super wealthy or anything. This is why I was curious what you saw for yourself personally.

This seems to indicate that perhaps the savings wasn't universal, and might explain why I didn't see any real benefit:









						This is how much American workers saved during the first year after Trump tax overhaul
					

Trump is pledging another tax cut, while Democratic candidates vow to increase taxes on the rich and corporations.




					www.marketwatch.com
				




How much did you benefit from it?


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Are we are arguing what is considered late Feb? Is that what we are fact checking? Feb 18.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see the 2/18 commentary. I will agree the timing around all of this is incredibly strange. On 2/7 Trump told Woodward that the coronavirus was worse than the flu and deadly. Presumably Fauci had this same information. I think it would be silly to think that he didn't have this information. What do you think played out here? Clearly everyone knew in early February the virus was highly contagious and deadlier than the flu. What was their game plan?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 24, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> I have no idea, but there was this from the article:
> 
> "Even though experts say most workers did get a bump in their take-home pay, it was largely invisible to many taxpayers. Only about 14% of those surveyed by Gallup believe their taxes went down."
> 
> ...


Experts say most people did get a bump in take home pay...i could stop there, but here's a teaching moment. A lot of people are financially illiterate so they think if they get a small tax return, that they paid more in taxes. A large tax return just means you overpaid.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 24, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> I didn't see the 2/18 commentary. I will agree the timing around all of this is incredibly strange. On 2/7 Trump told Woodward that the coronavirus was worse than the flu and deadly. Presumably Fauci had this same information. I think it would be silly to think that he didn't have this information. What do you think played out here? Clearly everyone knew in early February the virus was highly contagious and deadlier than the flu. What was their game plan?


We shoud ask what was fauci's game plan. If trump said the coronavirus was worse than the flu on 2/7, and fauci says the flu was worse on 2/18, how can you blame trump for downplaying the coronavirus when his own expert down played it more than he did? Once again, pelosi and deblasio was saying it was perfectly fine coming out in crowds to celebrate the Chinese new year in february. Just proves my point that trump took the virus more serious then the left to include his expert by the end of January. January which the media and the left flooded the public with BS impeachment talk. The left is trash.


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Experts say most people did get a bump in take home pay...i could stop there, but here's a teaching moment. A lot of people are financially illiterate so they think if they get a small tax return, that they paid more in taxes. A large tax return just means you overpaid.


I think I've asked this a couple of times, but possibly you missed it. How has Trump's tax cuts materially impacted you? Truly curious as in my circles it was pretty much moot. 

To add to your educational lesson, folks shouldn't aim for a return, that just means there's some missed investment opportunity due to your money being tied up in the IRS.


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> We shoud ask what was fauci's game plan. If trump said the coronavirus was worse than the flu on 2/7, and fauci says the flu was worse on 2/18, how can you blame trump for downplaying the coronavirus when his own expert down played it more than he did? Once again, pelosi and deblasio was saying it was perfectly fine coming out in crowds to celebrate the Chinese new year in february. Just proves my point that trump took the virus more serious then the left to include his expert by the end of January. January which the media and the left flooded the public with BS impeachment talk. The left is trash.


From your perspective it was purely Fauci driving the response? The WH Coronavirus Task Force was formed on 1/29. There were a lot more people involved than just Fauci:









						White House Coronavirus Task Force - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




It appears you're holding Pelosi and Deblasio to a higher level than Trump. Would you say you're more upset with the two of them in regards to their coronavirus related comments versus Trump's? Curious why that is.

Outside of the travel ban with China, what else did Trump do that indicates he was taking it seriously? Also, I'm curious what the travel ban actually did from your point of view and understanding.

It appears you have a disdain for people who have liberal mindsets.  Do you see "left" vs "right" as being a binary thing?  In other words, you're either right or left.  Nothing in between.  Or do you see it being more like a spectrum.  For example I know folks who are socially liberal, yet fiscally conservative.  What about the left triggers your anger?  Is it their policies?  Which policies do you dislike the most?  Are there any policies you've been ok with?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 25, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> I think I've asked this a couple of times, but possibly you missed it. How has Trump's tax cuts materially impacted you? Truly curious as in my circles it was pretty much moot.
> 
> To add to your educational lesson, folks shouldn't aim for a return, that just means there's some missed investment opportunity due to your money being tied up in the IRS.


My tax bracket was lowered. I assume yours was as well. Did you take a standard deduction or did you itemize?  Thats how it impacted me as well as most americans. I thought I made that clear.

As far as tax return you just said what I said in a different way.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 25, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> From your perspective it was purely Fauci driving the response? The WH Coronavirus Task Force was formed on 1/29. There were a lot more people involved than just Fauci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, trump created the coronavirus task force, he also restricted travel from countries with hot spots as early as January. These were meaningful actions. Words are cheap. Pelosi and deblasio were literally out in february perpously getting large crowds for photo ops claiming the virus wasn't bad. Fauci was telling people the flu was worse than the corona virus and that masks were not needed on Feb 18. How can you honestly say trump didn't take it seriously when his actions took it far more seriously then the left as well as our expert. I've shown you evidence of these actions. Why are you ignoring it? If your argument is...But trump said....well so did literally everyone else, the left, media, our epidemiologists. The kicker is that at least trump took actions to mitigate risks and create a task force to help solve this problem way before it became a problem and before our experts even said it was a problem.


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Yes, trump created the coronavirus task force, he also restricted travel from countries with hot spots as early as January. These were meaningful actions. Words are cheap. Pelosi and deblasio were literally out in february perpously getting large crowds for photo ops claiming the virus wasn't bad. Fauci was telling people the flu was worse than the corona virus and that masks were not needed on Feb 18. How can you honestly say trump didn't take it seriously when his actions took it far more seriously then the left as well as our expert. I've shown you evidence of these actions. Why are you ignoring it? If your argument is...But trump said....well so did literally everyone else, the left, media, our epidemiologists. The kicker is that at least trump took actions to mitigate risks and create a task force to help solve this problem way before it became a problem and before our experts even said it was a problem.


Do you think people on the Task Force had more information than people like Pelosi and Deblasio? Is it fair to say that Pelosi, Deblasio, Trump, and Fauci were all equally downplaying the virus publicly? 

Just to follow up, the travel bans and the creation of the task force, are the things Trump initiated that convince you he was taking the virus seriously? What actions could the "left" have taken, given their roles in government? I mean, of course, besides not downplaying the virus.

I want to make sure you saw this question; What do you think the travel ban with China actually achieved? Relatedly, what's your understanding around what it allowed and didn't allow?


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> My tax bracket was lowered. I assume yours was as well. Did you take a standard deduction or did you itemize?  Thats how it impacted me as well as most americans. I thought I made that clear.
> 
> As far as tax return you just said what I said in a different way.


What was your overall tax bracket reduction (+/- percentage points)?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 25, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Do you think people on the Task Force had more information than people like Pelosi and Deblasio? Is it fair to say that Pelosi, Deblasio, Trump, and Fauci were all equally downplaying the virus publicly?
> 
> Just to follow up, the travel bans and the creation of the task force, are the things Trump initiated that convince you he was taking the virus seriously? What actions could the "left" have taken, given their roles in government? I mean, of course, besides not downplaying the virus.
> 
> I want to make sure you saw this question; What do you think the travel ban with China actually achieved? Relatedly, what's your understanding around what it allowed and didn't allow?


I think were beating a dead horse here. Pelosi, deblasio, even our expert fauci are all on record saying the coronavirus was not a big deal AFTER trump created the coronavirus task force and restricted foreign nationals from hot spots from entering the u.s. from china. What did it achieve? Our expert says it definitely slowed the rate of infection in the u.s. which gave us time to develop testing and build up hospital supplies. It worked so well that biden is on record saying he backed trumps china travel restrictions. The very restrictions that biden called trump xenophobic the day after, not because he said chinese virus as I proved he wasn't vilified by the media about that until march.....because they were saying it themselves. I already posted the evidence of that as well. Since we beat this dead horse more than enough. Thank you for giving me the opportunity to show how little you knew about the timeline of events and the hypocrisy of the left. Mic drop.


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I think were beating a dead horse here. Pelosi, deblasio, even our expert fauci are all on record saying the coronavirus was not a big deal AFTER trump created the coronavirus task force and restricted foreign nationals from hot spots from entering the u.s. from china. What did it achieve? Our expert says it definitely slowed the rate of infection in the u.s. which gave us time to develop testing and build up hospital supplies. It worked so well that biden is on record saying he backed trumps china travel restrictions. The very restrictions that biden called trump xenophobic the day after, not because he said chinese virus as I proved he wasn't vilified by the media about that until march.....because they were saying it themselves. I already posted the evidence of that as well. Since we beat this dead horse more than enough. Thank you for giving me the opportunity to show how little you knew about the timeline of events and the hypocrisy of the left. Mic drop.


So, to be clear, did Trump, after implementing the task force and implementing the travel bans downplay the virus?

Did the travel ban with China allow any travel at all, or was it a complete ban?

This is all good stuff.  I've gleaned a ton.  I will post a summary hopefully sometime this weekend.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> So, to be clear, did Trump, after implementing the task force and implementing the travel bans downplay the virus?
> 
> Did the travel ban with China allow any travel at all, or was it a complete ban?
> 
> This is all good stuff.  I've gleaned a ton.  I will post a summary hopefully sometime this weekend.





*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 27, 2020)

Due to the nature of anonymized Internet message boards I think it's only natural to wonder about the people you communicate with.  I've been doing this our entire back and forth.  I mean the obvious question is if the person is a troll.  You know, just posting for fun.  I don't think that's the case with you.  I think you're a real live person with passionate opinions.  This then begs the question if you communicate the same way in real life.  I mean I think it's easy to envision that you wear a MAGA hat while driving your full-sized Dodge Ram with a large Trump flag on the back, perhaps with a fake AR-14 as a flag post.  I then wonder how you might communicate with friends and family.  Those Thanksgiving dinners are probably pretty interesting.  Then I go even farther back and wonder what your own childhood might've been like.  Perhaps you played American football, or aspired to, but didn't make the cut.  Academics wasn't your thing, but you could build one hell of a beer bong.  When the party was over, aka, high school, you had no idea what to do with your life.  You decided to serve in the military, honorably.  When you got back to civilian life, you had this intense bitterness that you missed out; that you were screwed over.  An emptiness.  You saw your classmates become successful, in a capitalistic way.  Now, you're the assistant to the regional manager for the South West region of ACME Insurance. Pays well, but is boring as hell. 

I know none of the above is true, but you can see how the mind can wander. I suspect you're a Trump bumper sticker supporter variety. Maybe you have a blue lives matter sticker as well. Maybe a semper fi sticker -- I mean I would if I were in the marine corps. I also, don't think you communicate in real life like you do on these boards. I suspect when your kids, especially the older ones, come to you and tell you they don't agree with your views, you tell them that is ok and you served in the military so people could have differing viewpoints. Different thoughts. Different perspectives. You tell them why you have your views, and they do the same. The discussion doesn't end with you needing to be "right" or you requiring that they assimilate to your perspective. 

I was planning on going line-by-line to show the inconsistencies in your arguments. How you've been incapable of seeing another viewpoint. Keeping in mind, I rarely mentioned precisely what my viewpoints are. I mostly just asked you questions. Perhaps they led you to believe that I am a "leftist". The only thing you conceded in this entire conversation was that Trump's comments about McCain were not "cool". Though you did justify them by suggesting McCain was a bad guy due to his failed first marriage. But, you probably voted for him in 2008, because you don't care what a politician says or does. All you care about are policies. 

Anyway, I think this bodes well for Trump.  His base is passionate and immovable. It will just be a numbers game at this point.


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2020)

QUOTE="NorCalDad, post: 361223, member: 7903"
Due to the nature of anonymized Internet message boards I think it's only natural to wonder about the people you communicate with.  I've been doing this our entire back and forth.  I mean the obvious question is if the person is a troll.  You know, just posting for fun.  I don't think that's the case with you.  I think you're a real live person with passionate opinions.  This then begs the question if you communicate the same way in real life.  I mean I think it's easy to envision that you wear a MAGA hat while driving your full-sized Dodge Ram with a large Trump flag on the back, perhaps with a fake AR-14 as a flag post.  I then wonder how you might communicate with friends and family.  Those Thanksgiving dinners are probably pretty interesting.  Then I go even farther back and wonder what your own childhood might've been like.  Perhaps you played American football, or aspired to, but didn't make the cut.  Academics wasn't your thing, but you could build one hell of a beer bong.  When the party was over, aka, high school, you had no idea what to do with your life.  You decided to serve in the military, honorably.  When you got back to civilian life, you had this intense bitterness that you missed out; that you were screwed over.  An emptiness.  You saw your classmates become successful, in a capitalistic way.  Now, you're the assistant to the regional manager for the South West region of ACME Insurance. Pays well, but is boring as hell.

I know none of the above is true, but you can see how the mind can wander. I suspect you're a Trump bumper sticker supporter variety. Maybe you have a blue lives matter sticker as well. Maybe a semper fi sticker -- I mean I would if I were in the marine corps. I also, don't think you communicate in real life like you do on these boards. I suspect when your kids, especially the older ones, come to you and tell you they don't agree with your views, you tell them that is ok and you served in the military so people could have differing viewpoints. Different thoughts. Different perspectives. You tell them why you have your views, and they do the same. The discussion doesn't end with you needing to be "right" or you requiring that they assimilate to your perspective.

I was planning on going line-by-line to show the inconsistencies in your arguments.
*Do it.........!*

 How you've been incapable of seeing another viewpoint. Keeping in mind, I rarely mentioned precisely what my viewpoints are. I mostly just asked you questions. Perhaps they led you to believe that I am a "leftist". The only thing you conceded in this entire conversation was that Trump's comments about McCain were not "cool". Though you did justify them by suggesting McCain was a bad guy due to his failed first marriage. But, you probably voted for him in 2008, because you don't care what a politician says or does. All you care about are policies.

Anyway, I think this bodes well for Trump.  His base is passionate and immovable. It will just be a numbers game at this point.
/QUOTE

*You're not very good at " perception ".........*

*I'll give you 8 % at best, that's for not going ape shit " Liberal "...Yet.....*


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey where are those little bitches “The Outlaw” and “Lion?” Tough weekend for you punks? Back under your rock, I suppose? Yee-ha!


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2020)

*Hey " Messy ".....*
*
Yeah YOU !
*
*

Suck on a Lemon.*


----------

